

How the World Could Solve the Vendor Prefix Problem in One Month - syaz1
http://camendesign.com/code/-x

======
LocalPCGuy
This would not work. The problem isn't a solution that requires a NEW prefix,
but one that there is a ton of information and implementations ALREADY
EXISTING that use the -webkit- prefix. Those devs that were too lazy or
uninformed to include -moz- or any other prefixes (sometimes even the
unprefixed version at all) are not going to go back and update all of their
prefixes to -x- now. We don't need more prefixes.

A better solution would be for browser vendors to state that prefixes would
only work in alpha/beta browsers, but would be removed from production
browsers. That would allow testing, but remove the temptation to use the
prefixes in production code. Alas, the standards committee can't keep up with
the changes that are required for the browser manufacturers to feel safe doing
so, and it could introduce the risk of features landing unprefixed that use
different implementations if the manufacturers ignore the standards.

